# where to buy soil in bangkok



## chtmt

hello;

i am new in Bangkok. i want to grow tomato on balcony. where i can buy soil to grow vegetables. i live in Soi Langsuan. Do you know any place close to me.

thank you.


----------



## dhream

Chatuchak Weekend Markets


----------



## Adirex

Now you can buy soil from delivery as GrabMart or LineManMart


----------

